# Leatt Brace mit Protektorenjacke



## NK2990 (16. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend,
ich überlege mir ein Leatt Brace zu kaufen,allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher,ob ich das dann auch über meiner Protektorenjacke tragen kann(wegen Rückenprotektor). Das? Leatt Brace sollte aber auch noch ohne Jacke zu tragen sein  Deshalb hier meine Frage: Weiß jemand,ob dieses Leatt Brace:  http://www.cromaxx.de/shop/Motocross-Kleidung-Men/Protektoren/Leatt-...tml 
mit dieser Panzerjacke: http://www.2wheel-distribution.com/shop/?content=detail&id=23059&kol...eal 
kompatibel ist? Also,ob die übereinander tragbar sind.

Vielen Dank


----------



## maxxis95 (16. Oktober 2010)

ja ist es steht sogar in dem produkt dingsi vom mrm von 2010 drin. das er kompatibel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NK2990 (16. Oktober 2010)

Wunderbar,danke Dir. Meinst Du das MRM-Produkt-Special ?


----------



## -Wally- (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

also die Madass fahre ich selber und die ist herrlich kompatibel zum Leatt Brace, fahre ich selber so und  bin recht angetan von der Kombination.
Da der Link ins leere geht weiß ich nicht welches Leat Du meinst...in eigener Sache möchte ich aber schreiben, dass ich noch ein komplettes Leatt Brace ADV Set günstig zu verkaufen habe.

viele Grüße,
-Wally-


----------



## NK2990 (20. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank Wally 
Das mit dem Link ist mir mittlerweile auch aufgefallen... 
Wohl ein Buchstabe falsch oder so.
Naja,ich meinte das hier:
http://www.cromaxx.de/shop/Motocros...e/Leatt-Brace-Moto-GPX-Club-II-rot::2151.html
Weil das von der Farbe auch so schön zu meinem Trikot und meinem Rad passen würde.Deshalb werd ich dein Angebot wohl leider nicht wahrnehmen können...


----------



## maxxis95 (20. Oktober 2010)

NK2990 schrieb:


> Wunderbar,danke Dir. Meinst Du das MRM-Produkt-Special ?


 ja das meine ich danke jetzt weis ich wieder wie es heisst


----------



## Black-Down (18. November 2010)

also ich hab ne jacke von thor und den leatt brace moto GPX...die passen nicht zusammen....würde gern wissen welche protektorjacke noch gut zum brace passt????


----------



## -Wally- (24. November 2010)

Hi,

also meiner Erfahrung nach passen zum Leatt Brace die meisten Protektorenjacken die einen abnehmbaren Rückenpanzer haben, d.h. wo dieser links und rechts an den Schulterblättern befestigt ist. 
Da hat man dann in der Regel keine Probleme die Thoraxfinne vom Brace unter den Protektor zu schieben.
Wenn dann noch der Vorderteil vom Brace unter den "Kragen" vom Jaket passt, dann ist es optimal fixiert, so sitzt es bei mir z.B. beim O'neal MadAss, dann braucht man auch die Gurte nicht mehr -sitzt alles fest.

gruß,
-Wally-


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Protektorenjacke, wo sich das Leatbrace gut komplett auf der Jacke tragen lässt.
Zur Zeit habe ich die 661 pressure suit. Damit klappt es leider ganicht. 
Hinten muss ich zum fahren das Leatbrace unter den Protektor stecken. Das möchte ich vermeiden.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mit helfen könnt! 

Mfg


----------



## NK2990 (21. Februar 2011)

Also bei der Oneal Madass kannst du dein Leatt auch über der Jacke tragen. Und solang die Gurte nicht zu fest eingestellt sind,sollt auch nichts spannen oder verziehen am Leatt.


----------



## evilMonkeey (21. Februar 2011)

Hab ne 661 Evo Pressure Suite. Obersten 3 Plastikteile entfernt damit die finne vom Leatt platz hat. Passt super über Trikot und Panzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>>Marc<<< (21. Februar 2011)

könntest du ein Bild machen und es posten? Das wäre nett. 
& wenn ich noch extrawünsche stellen darf, dann einmal mit trikot und einmal ohne. 
Sorry!


----------



## evilMonkeey (21. Februar 2011)

ich schreibs mir mal auf und wenn ich bei zeit hab mach ich das mal, versprochen  

lg jonas


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (21. Februar 2011)

Das wäre nett, danke! 
Sieht man das sehr stark, wenn man die oberen Platten vom Protektor abnimmt?

Mfg


----------



## Le-crew (27. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit

Will mir auch nen Leatt kaufen (wahrscheinlich nen DBX Comp 2) passt der mit einer IXS- Assault Jacket?


----------



## IkilledKenny (27. Februar 2011)

Die ixs jackets find ich nich so prickelnd da der Rückenprotektor weit hoch geht und die Schulterprotektoren das Brace auch oft nach oben schieben.


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (1. März 2011)

Gibt es schon Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilMonkeey (1. März 2011)

Hiho,
hab grade die Bilder gemacht.
Wie gesagt die obersten 3 Platten mit etwas gewalt entfernt damit das Leatt platz hat.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/37952


----------



## jezz (1. März 2011)

ging es gar nicht ohne den evo pressure suit zu zerlegen ? suche auch grade nach einem genickschutz und habe den evo...

finde ich keine so tolle lösung ...


----------



## evilMonkeey (1. März 2011)

Da die oberen 3 Platten am rücken ziemlich abstehen war das die einzige möglichkeit für mich.

Reinstecken wollte ich die Finne nicht.


----------



## El-Ollinero (3. März 2011)

Hättest du die Finne des Leatt Brace nicht einfach unter den Rückenpanzer des Evo Suit´s schieben können, so wie es vorgesehen ist?


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (4. März 2011)

kann man ja. Nur bei mir rutscht das Leatbrace dann leider immer hoch. Und die Gurte kann ma nicht verwenden, weil das Lb vorne auf dem Trikot liegt.

Ich bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich mir keinen Brust- und Rückenschutz zum Mx fahren kaufe. Also die ohne Schulterklappen usw.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die beim fahren 'stören' oder den  Rücken und die Brust weniger schutzen? In verbindung dazu könnte man sich ja einfach Ellenbogenschoner kaufen, wenn man möchte.

Mfg


----------



## El-Ollinero (4. März 2011)

Also wenn Du von so Schalenjackets sprichst, dann kann ich sagen die stören schon enorm. hatte mal sowas von Fox. Zum FR/DH fahren einfach nicht geeignet, weil viel zu steif und hart. Im anderen Thread hat doch auch jemand das Brace über dem Evo und da passts.


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (4. März 2011)

Ja hab ich schon gesehn. Das ist ziemlich von dem Körperbau der Leute abhängig. Bei manchen passt es & bei anderen ganicht. 

Ich dachte an die:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Deflector-MX-Brustpanzer-black-Mod-2011.html


----------



## IkilledKenny (5. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt den Bruspanzer von Leatt und muss sagen das Ding is echt super.


----------



## >>>Marc<<< (5. März 2011)

Zum Mx oder Dh fahren?


----------



## IkilledKenny (6. März 2011)

dh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >>>Marc<<< (6. März 2011)

& schon mir gefahren?
Stört es? Schränkt es dich in der Bewegungsfreiheit ein? 
Könntest du sogar ein Bild machen? Wäre nett! 

Mfg


----------



## IkilledKenny (6. März 2011)

Es ist bequemer zu tragen als mein ixs jacket und schränkt mich nicht ein konnte allerdings noch nich "richtig" damit fahren.
Bild ist momentan schlecht aber evenutell gehts im Lauf der Woche mal.


----------



## -Wally- (9. März 2011)

Carlo723 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.
> empfehlt ihr mir eine gute Protektorenjacke? Danke~



Hi Carlo,

Öhhmm...naja...ich nehme einfach mal an, dass Du den Thread bis hierhin gelesen hast, und einiges wurde ja schon geschrieben, auch in dem anderen großen Thread zum Leatt Brace wurde in der letzten Zeit heftig das Thema diskutiert, also wären ein paar Infos mehr Deinerseits garnicht mal schlecht.
Was zum Beispiel bedeutet für Dich "gut"?
Was macht eine gute Protektorenjacke aus?  Ich selbst habe mich in diesem Thread schonmal für meine Jacke, die O'neal Madass ausgespochen, die musste ich leider auch schon testen und sie hat funktioniert. Lässt sich auch hervorragend mit dem Leatt Brace koppeln und letzten Monat hab ich das Teil mit abgezippten Ärmeln auch zum Ski fahren benutzt und selbst da war das Teil überaus angenehm und kompfortabel zu tragen...kann aber gut sein, dass es Dir garnicht zusagt...
daher solltest Du einfach mal durch die Läden schlendern und verschiedene Sachen anziehen. Das hab ich auch gemacht, weil ich mir mit den Größen und Passformen garnicht so sicher war...ich hatte mich immer ein bisschen auf Sixsixone eingeschossen...es wurde dann aber doch O'neal...also testen, testen....

gruß,
Wally


----------



## darealburner (26. März 2011)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den Bruspanzer von Leatt und muss sagen das Ding is echt super.



hallo, kannst du nähere angabe machen, wie und ob das teil wirklich passt und zu empfehlen ist....habeauch schn mit demgedanken gespielt so ein teil zu orfdern, bin aber unschlüssig.

habe ein dainese gladiator jacket und das passt vorne eher gar nicht..habe auch keine lust mehr auf komplette jackets...lieber nur einen thoraxpanzer...


----------



## IkilledKenny (27. März 2011)

Hab leider noch keine Fotos machen können und bin auch immer noch nicht dazu gekommen mal richtig damit zu fahren aber was ich bis jetzt sagen kann finde ich es bequemer als mein ixs jacket. Es ist natürlich sehr luftig und trägt vor allem nicht so dick auf.


----------



## xpippenx (29. März 2011)

also ich hab die hellraiser von o'neal und den gpx club. bei der hellraiser is zwar extra ne aussparung für das nb, aber ich fahre das über dem trikot, also so das es auf der jacke aufliegt. dadurch das man den club ziemlich gut einstellen kann liegt der auch richtig satt auf dem körper. 

ich hab davor "normale" protektoren von dainese gehabt, möchte aber meine jacke nich mehr missen. der sas-tech schaum is echt geil .


----------



## jaco2k (19. Juli 2011)

Hi xpippenx,
kann man die hellraiser jacke eigentlich auch waschen ?

habe die madass, damit funktioniert's,
brauche aber bald ne neue, wegen "Verschleiss"
und hab schon an die hellraiser
mit leatt dbx comp II gedacht, 
scheint ja gut zusammen zu passen.

Kann man in der Kombi auch kleinere Freeride Touren (Berg. Land, ca. 1500hm, 3h) machen ?
oder ist das wirklich nur für "runter" ?
danke


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (20. Juli 2011)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Hi Carlo,
> 
> Öhhmm...naja...ich nehme einfach mal an, dass Du den Thread bis hierhin gelesen hast, und einiges wurde ja schon geschrieben, auch in dem anderen großen Thread zum Leatt Brace wurde in der letzten Zeit heftig das Thema diskutiert, also wären ein paar Infos mehr Deinerseits garnicht mal schlecht.
> Was zum Beispiel bedeutet für Dich "gut"?
> ...




Hi,

ich ab auch eine *Madass* und ein *GPX Club* Brace, aber ich hab noch nicht die optimale Lösung gefunden. Wenn ich die Finne unter den Rückenprotektor schiebe (funktioniert ganz gut und sitzt auch bequem), dann kann ich mein Trikot nicht mehr richtig anziehen und man schaut aus wie ein Ritter .
Wenn ich das Leatt Brace größer einstelle und die Finne über dem Trikot und dem Rückenprotektor trage, rutscht es immer beim Vorbeugen nach oben und stößt an den Helm (Bell Drop). Dadurch entsteht dann ein kleiner Spalt zwischen Brace und Genick/Rücken. Auch wenn ich das hintere Teil vom Brace so niedrig wie möglich einstelle.


----------



## darealburner (21. Juli 2011)

moinsen,

also, ich habe auch echt lange gesucht und konnte eine protektorenjacke wieder abgeben.
bin beim leatt chest-protector gelandet...das ist ist geil.egal ob über dem trickot oder darunter...das teil passt.....

wirbelsäule allerdings nur bis über die rippen geschütze, aber das haben die hartplastik protectoren meist so an sich!

kosten: 119 euro....

anpassung an körper: gut

testet es mal aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darealburner (21. Juli 2011)

..


----------



## Hi-Flyer (17. August 2011)

Servus hab mir grad ma alles hier durchgelesen und meine frage ist wie sitzt so ein Leat Brace mit nem Dainese Safety Jacket?
Habe vor mir ein Brace zu kaufen aber möchte nicht unbedingt ein neues jacket kaufen.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. August 2011)

Hi-Flyer schrieb:


> Servus hab mir grad ma alles hier durchgelesen und meine frage ist wie sitzt so ein Leat Brace mit nem Dainese Safety Jacket?
> Habe vor mir ein Brace zu kaufen aber möchte nicht unbedingt ein neues jacket kaufen.
> Kann mir jemand helfen?



Welches Dainese SJ?

Ich hab 2 Stück - passt perfekt. Schau in mein Fotoalbum.

Wenn Du in meine Region (Ingolstadt, Regensburg) kommst ist Anprobe, Einstellen usw. kein Problem.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (23. August 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Welches Dainese SJ?
> 
> Ich hab 2 Stück - passt perfekt. Schau in mein Fotoalbum.
> 
> Wenn Du in meine Region (Ingolstadt, Regensburg) kommst ist Anprobe, Einstellen usw. kein Problem.




Servus Pyrosteiner,
hab bei dir im Fotoalbum leider keine bilder vom Jacket gefunden, vllt. bin ich einfach nur blind 





das is meins


----------



## Sebastian2411 (24. August 2011)

Hab einen UFO Valkyrie Brustschutz...der passt super mit dem Leatt Brace Adventure zusammen, der Brustschutz hat nämlich spezielle Ausnehmungen fürs Leatt Brac und du hast ja noch viele Einstellmöglichkeiten beim Leatt Brace. 

Würd sagen da gibt es fast keine Grenzen, man muss nur ein bisl herumprobieren. 

Kannst das Brace ober oder unter dem Schützer tragen, denn es gibt auch Gurte zur Befestigung dazu.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (24. August 2011)

Muss man die befestigungsgurte tragen oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumucklbj81 (31. August 2011)

Also ich habe auch einen IXS Oberkörperpanzer und einen Leatt Brace. Wenn ich die Finne unter den Rückenpanzer stecke dann passt es super.
Möchte den Rückenprotektor nicht unbedingt zerlegen/zerschneiden und das ist die beste Lösung...


----------



## skateson (18. Oktober 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Hab ne 661 Evo Pressure Suite. Obersten 3 Plastikteile entfernt damit die finne vom Leatt platz hat. Passt super über Trikot und Panzer.



Wird dadurch nicht die Sicherneit für den Rücken gewschwächt? Meine das der rückenprotektor halt nur noch halb bis dreiviertel lang ist als mal gedacht.


----------



## smithi80 (18. November 2011)

habe auch die dainese racing jacket und das leatt brace past super mit der Finne unter dem Rückenprotektor


----------



## flYawaY88 (28. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hat zufällig jemand erfahrung mit dem "Dainese Dynamo Armour Jacket" ? Habe mir das Leattbrace GPX Club gekauft und bin am überlegen ob ich mir das Jacket von dainese hole und das leatt dann einfach drüberziehe...würde das passen? 
MfG
flYawaY


----------



## DaCrazyP (6. Oktober 2012)

Also wie ich hier diesem und anderen Threads entnehmen kann, ist es möglich eine Dainese Jacket mit nem Leatt Brace zu tragen?!? Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es scheinbar die Leatt Brace Adventure Jacket momentan in ganz Deutschland nicht oder nur in komischen Größen gibt, tendiere ich noch dazu ein "Schnäppchen" bei den 2012er Modellen zu machen. Wobei ich mich schon sehr für das Ding von Leatt interessiert habe, da dort auch der Brustschutz noch mit Level 2 angegeben ist und die Kompabilität ja sicherlich zu 100% gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Deleted246226 (8. Oktober 2012)

Also Dainese und Leatt klappt ganz gut ! 
Hatte das 2010 Performance Jacket und klappte immer gut... 

hat einer zufällig das battle jacket von ixs oder die alpinestars mtb jacke mit leatt in gebrauch und wär so lieb mal fotos zu posten ? 

Danke!


----------



## haibikefreak (13. April 2013)

Bin relativ neu in dem sport und hab mir jz gerade die ausrüstung gekauft. und wegen dem nekc brace (leatt brace dbx ride 3 ) hab ich mal ne blöde frage: woran merkt man dass das brace mit der protektorenjacke kompatibel ist??  sind da befestigungsteile oder steckt man die strebe hinten einfach unter die jacke? Hab die zero gravity st von oneal


----------

